# getting back fitness after injury



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

What's the best way to get back to being fit, quickly, now my fractured ankle is fully recovered? Two months without being able to run, surf, cycle or anything that keeps you healthy has had a seriously bad impact. I don't have access to a gym until July, but i've heard interval training (running)and home exercises like pushups, squats, wall sits, situps and the like are a pretty good starting point??


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

longtimedead said:


> What's the best way to get back to being fit, quickly, now my fractured ankle is fully recovered? Two months without being able to run, surf, cycle or anything that keeps you healthy has had a seriously bad impact. I don't have access to a gym until July, but i've heard interval training (running)and home exercises like pushups, squats, wall sits, situps and the like are a pretty good starting point??


1) Don't push too hard too fast
2) Don't favour the injured area, unless specifically told to by doctor or physio, or unless you're still feeling pain there.
3) With the injured area, do lots of warmups and stretching, make sure you're using full range of motion.

Other than that, it's amazing how fast you get back to where you were.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

beer and tv


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

once you are fully healed and can take some good pressure on your ankle, a good way to strengthen your legs is what we used to call duck hops. basically you put both of your hands behind your head and lock your fingers. flex your knees and swquat down as far as you can then jump from that position. doesnt seem hard but after 20 of them without working out for a while your legs will be burning. also cycling and swimming are low impact cardio activities


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Broke my ankle in late may, it was the fibula, it was broken into 3 pieces in mtn bike crash. Doctor allowed 50% weight after two weeks and then full weight and none strengthening physical therapy after 6 weeks, then 8 weeks was unsupported walking and strengthening physical therapy. I started swimming as soon as he allowed phyiscal therapy. Started out slow, maybe swim for 1/2 hours, spent other 1/2 hour in the pool standing. Worked up to 3 times a week of swimming, also lifted weights with upper body after two weeks. Gym has this rope machine that I used for cardio using upper body. After 8 weeks I was riding a bike in a trainer and then 9 weeks I did some road riding. 

All and All I came out of it pretty good, doctor had predicted sept 1 for returning to mtn biking, I was back on mtn bike by august 1. I never had a set back and when I returned to the bike I was stronger than I thought I would be. The physiological issues because the injury happened on the bike have been far more challenging than the physical consequences


----------

